

Prism and NSA Spying: why I don’t (entirely) believe it. - dfj225
http://www.brunton-spall.co.uk/post/2013/06/07/prism-and-nsa-spying-why-i-dont-entirely-believe-it/

======
dTal
You know, there's a conspiracy theory angle here.

A tactic I have observed for dealing with awkward leaks is to allow the
speculation about the unknown aspects of the leak ramp up to extreme levels,
then rebut the more ridiculous theories without addressing the sensible ones.
Joe average reads the rebuttal, feels let down that the story wasn't quite as
inflammatory as the hype had led him to believe, and moves on.

This PRISM business (of which there had been no hint before) is a massive one-
up on the seriousness of the Verizon scandal, and its timing in relation to it
is deeply suspicious. It wouldn't be too difficult for someone in the
intelligence services to make an extremely pithy PowerPoint presentation (also
suspicious - it's basically a bunch of arrows from the top tech companies to
the NSA) about how the NSA slurps data from all and sundry and fake a leak to
a newspaper.

I predict that this story will turn out to be a complete wash, and in the
meantime everyone will have forgotten about the not-as-sexy but much-more-true
Verizon leak.

